# My New Copperhead!!!



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

So plans change and this time it was for the better. I was in line with for the Cayenne, I really wanted the Copperhead when I went and looked at them. I loved the fighting lady yellow one they had at the shop. However, without a boat and very little patience I opted for the Cayenne it is a great boat and a much shorter wait time than the Copperhead. So I did everything in order to figure out everything I wanted on my new skiff. I even had a poll on what color to the hull should be. Tennessee Orange!!

Then as time went on I grew impatient, not with Ankona Erin was great she kept me up to date and let me know where I stood in line. Just before they hull was supposed to be sprayed I found a Copperhead with everything I could want, well almost. It was missing the trolling motor. None the less it had every thing I could think I wanted. On top of it, the price was right and I jumped on it. 

So here is what I have and I am freaking pumped about it...

2011 Copperhead 
2011 Float On
2011 Tohatsu 40hp with jack plate, SS prop, Bob's cavitation plate
Carbon Marine tiller handle
StrongArm Casting Platform 
GPS
LED Lights
Tournament rigged livewell
Stick it anchor

Runs great and already broken in. I have had her out twice since I got it. No fish yet, the boy wanted to play and it rained the first time out. 

I did purchase a Minn Kota RipTide i Pilot 55 and the quick release. However when I went to mount it, I realized that it wasn't going to be as easy as I thought. So anyone that has installed a i Pilot on a Copperhead any help will be appreciated.

Here are some pics from the first two outings...

















































I wish I could say he's pointing at some tails, but it was the blonde on the island, which is just fine with me. ;D


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome. Enjoy every freakin' minute with that boat and your son. Welcome to the Ankona family.. even if you did come through the "side door".


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats, and welcome to the family!  She should do you good -  I'm thinking that there is some good fishing mojo on that boat!  Have fun, and good for ya on getting the boy out! 

There was a thread a while back on installing a trolling motor on a Copperhead - pm me if you have any questions, I can tell you what I did.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

You'll love the boat.  I am in almost the same situation, my boy is 8.  It's great being able to get him into the back country so he can scout around and do the "boy stuff."

I have the same TM.  There is another member that rigged 2 Minn Kota sliding plates together so that he can retract it when not using.  I opted to just mount the quick release and let it hang over the front.  I haven't had any issues, as my push pole would hit the dock well before the TM ever would. The thru bolts were the hardest part for me. I unbolted the fuel cell and slid it to the side to access the under side of the deck. If I recall, your skiff was pre-wired, so that's one less step. 

Enjoy the skiff!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like the Ripper's. Nice ride, enjoy every minute with your son on the water. Now, go SLIME that thing!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Good luck with the new boat
High and Dry posted this video. He used a MKA 1602 mount
http://s1216.photobucket.com/user/corpsman765/media/IMG_0010_zpsbc6f841e.mp4.html


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats, advise and tips about the new skiff. We are super pumped. Yes it was RedRipper's copperhead now it's mine  All seriousness great guy!

Mattyvac suggested using toggle bolts so I went down to the local discount marine store and bought the SS ones. I have used these things before to mount flatscreen tv's and they hold great to drywall, so it should work in theory the same on fiberglass. I guess time will tell. I am going to try and call Mel today and see if I can get some advise on mounting it. Otherwise I am going to go with the toggles and I will post some pics and how hard / easy it was to do. 

Please let me know if any of you have had any experience with these.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the sled. Have seen it in action. 

Welcome to the family. 

A little advice...Never start a sentence, Mattyvac suggested...

Just messing. ;D 

Congrats again!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Thanks for the congrats, advise and tips about the new skiff. We are super pumped. Yes it was RedRipper's copperhead now it's mine   All seriousness great guy!
> 
> Mattyvac suggested using toggle bolts so I went down to the local discount marine store and bought the SS ones. I have used these things before to mount flatscreen tv's and they hold great to drywall, so it should work in theory the same on fiberglass. I guess time will tell. I am going to try and call Mel today and see if I can get some advise on mounting it. Otherwise I am going to go with the toggles and I will post some pics and how hard / easy it was to do.
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have had any experience with these.


Congrats on the skiff. Another option, (if the bow as an aluminum backing plate) would be to drill and tap the aluminum backing plate, then install mounting bracket with SS machine screws. This gives you the option to remove the mounting bracket and leave a flush surface in the event that the trolling motor is not needed


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

First real fishing trip. It was windy to say the least but got out and got a few fish in the boat. It felt good to break it in with some real fish!!!


















Still trying to figure out the trolling motor. Ripper said I should be able to remove the screws holding the fuel tank and it should come right out. I am going to give it a try. Hopefully it will become that easy, but I am not holding my breath. [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Dang! I'd say that is breaking her in! 

Thru bolting is the way to go, and the tank move will be easier than it sounds. 

Good to see you enjoying the boat!


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Mel and Erin set my boat up with a Birdsall mount. The transom mount trolling motor is much cheaper than a deck mount. Really easy to on and off the trolling motor. We only use the trolling motor for night fishing the docks. Nice to have but really doesn't get much use. I have some pics of the mounting on my Cayenne if you would like to see. http://www.marineproducts.net/deck-mount-trolling-motor-bracket/


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on your ride!!


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great congrats on the new ride!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

sweet rig you will love it enjoy


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Gratz! the little mans gunna love it! Copperheads are always a nice rig.


----------

